# slam shifting



## Ryan 93 SE-R (Feb 2, 2003)

what exactly is "slam shifting"? anyone know?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

hrm...

If I had to guess I would say either 

1. Shifting without use of the clitch
2. Shifting with use of the clutch but without letting off on the gas...more commonly known as powershifting

Then again maybe it's some new dance?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *2. Shifting with use of the clutch but without letting off on the gas...more commonly known as powershifting*


Good guess. Also known as a stupid thing to do.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah it's #2. When I'd test the used cars for the lot I'd take out interesting cars for a "test ride" (at an area that really wasn't a public road) and do exactly that: shift as fast as I can so the engine dosen't over rev all the while keeping the right foot planted to the floor. BTW, the b13 by far had the weakest clutch. I could only go through the gears once before the clutch would overheat and render it nearly inoperable (clutch fade ?) until it cooled down. Just about everything else held up well.


----------



## Ryan 93 SE-R (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok, that's what i thought it was. Thanks.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> Good guess. Also known as a stupid thing to do.


Why is this a stupid thing to do? Keeping your RPMs up in a race is vital if you want your best times and speed. Yes, you shouldn't do it all the time because it wears on the clutch but this is a standard racing technique.


----------



## Ryan 93 SE-R (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't think it's that bad. It DOES keep your rpm's up allowing more power through the shift. It's fine to do if you don't do it a lot. And if you have a turbo you're supposed to "power-shift" in order to keep your turbo spinning through the shift.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's all about the gearbox, baby.


----------

